# Help on which Sub



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

Intend to buy an extra sub to use high level input with the 2 front sat speakers.

Main purpose is to make these front SAT speakers into full range speakers for stereo CD listening (mostly vocal music).

Thinking of either B&W ASW610 or REL R205.

Any one here even do such a setup before ? If so, please share the learning & experiences.

Many thanks in advance.

-----------------------------------------
EH.
Onkyo SR608 + KEF KHT 3005SE


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Using a sub's high level inputs with stereo speakers is a pretty common practice and should work fine.
I don't have any experience with either of the subs that you mentioned.
Good Luck!:T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

What kind of speakers are the "SAT"s?


----------



## tane0019 (Jul 15, 2010)

It is KEF KHT3005SE
http://www.kef.com/EN/SurroundSound/KHT/3000


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

While I have not tried to hook it up that way my self, I can tell you that Rel prefers for you to hook it that way plus the lfe rca in. Both of those subs are amazing for music. I say give the Rel a try, I think you will love the results.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

tane0019 said:


> It is KEF KHT3005SE
> http://www.kef.com/EN/SurroundSound/KHT/3000


The B&W ASW610 manual shows several ways to hook up loudspeakers to the high level inputs. You will have to consider how it will all work together with your OnkyoSR608 to provide both movies and music independently. Most likely possible using Zone Two as there is no HT Bypass.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I was disappointed. Maybe it was my cross over setting (tried both 80 and 70hz), or perhaps my limited choices for sub placement in the room, but my wall mounted pair of infinity P162s didnt sound nearly as good with a Hsu vtf2 mk3. Sub went back into zone 1 and I am perfectly content with the 162s as a stand-alone pair in zone 2, which is primarily used for tv and movies.


----------



## caliberconst. (Dec 10, 2009)

With what you are trying to accomplish maybe this would be a better solution. 

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/mbm-12.html

Probably the best solution would be to get some kef towers.

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...n-Tower-2-way-Speakers-Black-pair-SALE/1.html


----------

